# (H) forge world spartan assult tank(W) WFB dwarfs, imperial guard catachan, ���



## kickboxerdog

*(H) forge world spartan assult tank(W) WFB dwarfs, imperial guard catachan, £££*

i have a forge world spartan assult tank that just sat doing nothing.

im looking for dwarfs, imperial guard catachan

i live in uk -wiltshire so would prefer to trade in the area would be willing to travel to bristol area also.

pm if intrested or post

cheers


----------



## kickboxerdog

BUMP still on offer only reason im not sure about postage is i had a bad experiance with another heresy member who said they would post a model we traded for but i never recived it and he has blocked me on here


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Got any pictures??


----------



## kickboxerdog

ive taken the da symbol off the front and right side but left the book on the left hand door at mo.


----------



## lukevictor

I'm interested in buying the Spartan. How much can I ask?


----------

